
Chernobyl has become a refuge for wildlife 33 years after the nuclear accident - tysone
https://theconversation.com/chernobyl-has-become-a-refuge-for-wildlife-33-years-after-the-nuclear-accident-116303
======
leshokunin
I'm sure without context, the headline reads like some place in Eastern Europe
has become an animal refuge. /s

Really impressive and humbling to see how adaptable nature is, considering the
utter shitshow mankind unleashed on that place. Is this footage captured by
drones? Would be interesting to know if there are some livecams or regular
drone footage that's visible.

